# Gear suggestions for scrumpy



## Marzuq (16/11/14)

@Scrumpy 
this will be the best place for you to enquire about new gear. 

Let us know what you looking for. 
Mechanical. Regulated. RDA rta clearo and so on. 

Possible let us know what you expect out of your vape and the suggestions will flow.

Most guys start off with something simple like a vision vv spinner and a mini nautilus. 

Best of luck with the search

Reactions: Like 1


----------

